# Round Pen on a budget?



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

There are portable round pens you can buy. This way you can take it with you when you go. It's not cheap though, so the "budget" part isn't there.

I'm curious, how does one boarder "own" the round pen built on someone else's property? I've never heard of that.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Red Gate Farm said:


> There are portable round pens you can buy. This way you can take it with you when you go. It's not cheap though, so the "budget" part isn't there.
> 
> I'm curious, how does one boarder "own" the round pen built on someone else's property? I've never heard of that.


I'm sure they own the panels and asked for the barn owner's permission to put it up. Doesn't seem all too out there for me... but were it my barn I'd probably only allow it to be taking space on my property if it was open for everyone to use.


----------



## quinn (Nov 8, 2013)

I've been looking into budget round pens lately too. I've found 50ft pens (traditional panel) starting at 500 which seems super cheap. I'd like to plan a trip to the facility to see the quality though...

I think the panel type work really well. I like that they are tall, movable, sturdy, and can be multi-purposed. 

With this particular instance, there are so many variables...

Is the barn owner going to chip in? If you get enough people chipping in, you may be able to afford the round pen of your dreams.  Although, with everyone chipping in, there are "more cooks in the kitchen" who may want something other than what you want.

It may get fuzzy if one of the people who chipped in leaves the barn and wants to take a piece of their investment with them...and then you're left with only part of a round pen - if you go with the gate / panel style round pen. So with that in mind, maybe something permanent, cemented in the ground would be a good option...? I read one article that listed a DIY wood pen with top plank for around 550. It listed instructions as well which was nice.

Whichever way you go, I'd type the agreements out on paper, have a pic of the round pen planned, estimated cost, and get a signature from everyone (including the BO) so that there are no misunderstandings.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Get 5' rebar at the hardware store. It probably comes in 10' lengths. Get 5/8" diam. Pound these in at a slight outward angle then string wire. The ribs in the rebar will enable you to tie the wire in place. Run two strands about 18" apart. If the horses have ever been behind electric they will respect this. Don't leave a horse in there unattended or it may start checking it out more than you want. For a 60' pen, with an 8' spacing you need 25, 10'-17, 12'-14. And extra one or two always come in handy. To remove them if they won't budge, a Jackall with a cable loop will lift them out. The 5/8" is strong enough to wiggle a bit without bending. I bo't the push in rods and realized my mistake as they barely go into the ground and are a tad short.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Rebar and wire sounds very scary :shock:

In a boarding situation the whole thing is a bit odd to me,how can you choose an area and get the ground levelled, in a boarding facility??

If you put up your own pen what would be the insurance ramifications of an accident, thinking about those rebars again! Then you also have to think about ownership, I don't know what the technicalities are but you may find if you put something up you no longer own it.

Much cheaper and easier to buy a lunge line, you don't_ need_ a round pen.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Go on Craigslist and see if anyone has any free plastic pallets. I WAS thinking about using the wood ones but would worry about the nails and staples. 
Just wire them together and TA DA! Free round pen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> Get 5' rebar at the hardware store. It probably comes in 10' lengths. Get 5/8" diam. Pound these in at a slight outward angle then string wire. The ribs in the rebar will enable you to tie the wire in place. Run two strands about 18" apart. If the horses have ever been behind electric they will respect this. Don't leave a horse in there unattended or it may start checking it out more than you want. For a 60' pen, with an 8' spacing you need 25, 10'-17, 12'-14. And extra one or two always come in handy. To remove them if they won't budge, a Jackall with a cable loop will lift them out. The 5/8" is strong enough to wiggle a bit without bending. I bo't the push in rods and realized my mistake as they barely go into the ground and are a tad short.


:shock::shock::shock:

All I can picture here is a horse death trap. I don't see how this is in any way, shape or form safe. 


Op, save your money and use a lunge line for now.


----------



## astreya2014 (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for all the input. The location where my horses are is on an all pasture 130 acres (divided into 3 pastures, with 5 stalls for use of injuries or limited walking desired). My horses are lucky enough to enjoy the almost all natural life except they're fed and have shelter to go to in case of bad weather.
The round pen that is owned by another boarder was brought when she moved her mules here and is in a common area that is not in any of the pasture. The location I'd ideally use is somewhat near where hers is, so there's plenty of room. Already measured and such just wanting to get a head start on saving up after I ask the barn managers permission. It originally was for everyone's use until a few weeks ago and no one knows why or what occurred but it seems to be only her clique may use it. 
I have seen a few plans and have started laying out costs and no worries I plan on getting EVERYTHING in paper as well as a list of who can use it, which personally I do not care as I think a round pen is good for everyone. As for the rebar option that just doesn't sound safe to me. And I already have a lunge line and I have been using it but I'd also like to work my horse off of the line as well as we have some boarders with kids who feel more comfortable on the family horses within a round pen. For now I will suffice with the lunge line but still would like a round pen, if anything for the rest of us who used to use the old one. 
Thanks for the replies, definitely helped me put some more things down on my list of things to do, people to talk to, and steps to take. For now lunge lines it is, and I am going to keep my eyes out on sales and people getting rid of equipment. Also sorry for lack of clarity as far as the placement and setting of the boarding facility. It's more so just all pasture with shelters, LOTS of trails, and the one round pen lol. If anyone else has ideas or advice please keep it coming.


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

I've used t-posts, with caps of course, and 1 1/2" white fence tape with great success when I needed a temp round pen. 3-4 strands will keep most respectful horses at bay and its pretty inexpensive as well as mobile if you ever wish to move it. I like the plastic pallet idea too but not sure how easy they would be to get and would be an eyesore IMO.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Here is my budget round pen



















Built from fence posts, bought at a farm auction for $1 a piece, and a lift of second quality 4" x 2" x 8' planks. I think the whole thing cost me less than $500 in the end  

No it isn't the sturdiest in teh world, but despite some online doubts about when I first posted it has served me well, and no one (so far) has jumped or crashed out of it. The worst damage was Willow in a bitchy mood breaking two rails kicking out at Emmy who was grazing outside.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

If you can find a local traffic safety supply store--I used 'stanchions' (used to rope off areas to keep traffic out), with the rubber bases, and a roll of plastic barrier tape (traffic safety store or large box hardware store). Very movable, and relatively cheap. My cost was about $160, but I only had to construct half a round pen because I was able to use a corner of a fenced area for part of my circle/round pen.
I was able to use a corner of fencing and added my stanchions in an arc with the ribbon to achieve a 'round' pen that had 2 straight sides with a corner and an arc--worked for me! but, if you don't have a fence to incorporate, you could use just the stanchions. Leave an area to be the entrance gate that you can 'close' after youre in there. 
My horse has never blown thru the tape, although he could very easily. I don't know about a greenish horse. It'd be easy enough to put it back up and difficult, I'd think, for the horse to hurt himself. Be sure to let them get a good look and a sniff of the tape before trying to confine them in there, especially if there's any wind as the tape moves with the wind. In fact that is the biggest disadvantage, if it's very windy, it can really wiggle. I took the tape down after every use, but left the stanchions in place.

Hope this is helpful.
Fay


----------



## luvbeach (Aug 24, 2012)

*I thought this looked like a good idea.*

They spent less than $150 on it! The gate posts are treated 4x4's, the rest of the posts are landscape timbers, the top rail is a 2x4 and the other "rails" are this strapping material ....

http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies...30_CC5335.html

They are thrilled with it. It's safe - if a horse hits it, they just kind of bounce off of it, it has held up to 100 mph winds (we had an F3 tornado touch down just 3 miles away this weekend) and it still looks great. The posts are 10 feet apart and the strapping doesn't even flap, not even a little, in the wind. It was EASY to install! It took more time to paint the landscape timbers than it did to install the strapping!

We did 4 "rails" for a 60' round pen and only used 2.5 rolls.


----------



## dreambig92 (Feb 16, 2014)

this is not exactly removable, but only cost about $60 between fence posts and cement. The gate was given to me. used the cross rails from trees on the property. works great!


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

I've never done it but I have seen one online made of tires. It just looks like tires stacked, filled with dirt and posts used to keep it up/stable. 

Freelunging Fry

If you want to try it check with local mechanics and car shops, they have to pay to get rid of tires so they will let you have them. We use tires to go around ground hog holes in the pasture and just ask them for one. I don't know if it would be different if you needed 100+lol.

You can also look on craigslist for a round pen, I've seen a couple for sale in our area that were pretty big (60ft+) for less than $400. They were a little rusty but not bad. They didn't match our panels so we didn't get any.


----------

